# free plants, local pickup only



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a bag of misc plants. I have to take down 2 more tanks and can't use any of them. They are not cream of the crop, but with some tender loving care, they could be. Enough to fill a 15 gal tank and offering for free. Pickup only. No one pms or emails me ([email protected]) by Sunday night, then all go to the trash. Tanks must be cleaned out by Monday. I can meet anyone at Aquarium Adventure on Monday or Wednesday you can meet me at Hilliard-rome rd and I-70 at the National City Bank. Let me know. 

Chad Craney


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

It was nice of you to offer those plants. All of our tanks seem to be well planted now or I might have took them. 

If anyone in the club needs some water lettuce (or duckweed), let me know before the next meeting. I can bring some. We harvest it pretty often and just throw it away. It's a great way to help get a natural tank started while you get the bottom plants established. 

They also seem to be a hiding place for some baby fish. When we transferred some to an angelfish fry-raising tank, we transferred some goldfish fry along with the water lettuce and ended up raising several of them by accident.  

Unfortunately, we weren't successful with raising the angelfish.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

PM sent


----------

